
Conservative Blogger’s Visit to Google HQ Triggered Security Panic - chatmasta
http://archive.is/PCrWc
======
eesmith
Please link to the primary site, which in this case is
[http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/01/08/conservative-
blogge...](http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/01/08/conservative-bloggers-
visit-to-google-hq-triggered-security-panic/) , and not a mirrors.

This gives people more context than the archive.is link gives. For example,
from the URL I can tell that it's from Breitbart and that it's from several
weeks ago.

Eg., if I knew about this when it first came out, then I wouldn't need to read
it again thinking it was a new instance.

And if course if I had already read the link in this browser then the link
would have been colored as 'visited'.

~~~
chatmasta
I originally submitted the Breitbart link, but it seems like all Breitbart
links are auto-killed on HN. Look:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=breitbart.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=breitbart.com)

------
ineedasername
I imagine that simply being iconoclastic and skirting the edges of racism
isn't enough to get you flagged from lunchtime visits. Whatever happened here,
about the only thing I'm sure of is that we have far from a complete picture
of this story, this list, and what it takes to get your name in it.

